# Bad Dog



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Anyone heard of Bad Dog Bodies? Link?


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

aelancaster said:


> Anyone heard of Bad Dog Bodies? Link?


I think there was a recent posting about Bad Dog bodies. I may be wrong but the bodies I have from them or him are not for sale unless you find someone selling them at an online auction or selling post. 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=238563


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That link will lead you to here. 

http://search.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayI...kparms=algo=TS&its=S&itu=SS%2BSI&otn=25&ps=15 

These guys ended up with the majority of bad dogs molds.. Prices are reasonable to start with.. Public demand naturally determines the final prices..


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW! Look at all those Ramp TRUCKS!!!!!!!:woohoo:

bOB...sWEET...zILLA


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the replys.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

aelancaster said:


> Anyone heard of Bad Dog Bodies? Link?


 Bad Dog bodies was the name of the "company" created by Bruce Gavins. Bruce was a former modeler at Tyco and did excellent work after his Tyco career ended with the Mattel purchase. I understand Bruce suffered a heart attack a while back, but even before that, I'm not sure how much he was actually still doing. I do not believe he can be directly contacted any more.

If his bodies/molds still exist, I do not know where they can be found.

Joe


----------



## Road Rage (Jul 14, 2006)

I have notice lately some posts concerning Bad Dog and BnBgoodies.If I can offer some info that I know about the situation. The business has been turned over by the owner in full which means all molds , inventory & equipment/materials. The old owner will remain for a time to consult this person in what he knows of casting & moldmaking.His prices though they seem low will remain the same as they are now only to increase if material cost go up.( .25 -.50) This was a sitipulation of the deal to keep cost low to provide a quality product for the hobby.The old owner will do what he has always enjoyed and that is make and design new bodies when he has the time .I'm taking this time to right this ,because there has been alot of speculation on what is going on and just wanted to set this straight.I do though want to thank those who have had the nice things to say about me and the products and your prays during the rough road I had with my health. I am grateful for that and I hope Traxs can provide the products you need.
I can't believe I remembered my old userID and password!

thanks, Bruce


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh WOW~ Bruce. I am so happy to see you are up and around. God bless you man and God speed in retirement (Again). Hope your health is rebounding...


David
Coach


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I purchased a Ferrari 250 GTO (for a Tyco wide pan chassis) and a Porsche 911 (for a T-Jet chassis) from Traxs on ebay recently. The quality of both castings is exceptional! Pictures to follow.

Does anyone know if the bodies can be purchased direct from Traxs without going through ebay?

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I just got a lamborghini miura adapted to AFX tabs, and a straight up repop of the '32 ford roadster The workmanship is excellent as always, and Im watching more of the BNB/Traxs bodies right now. I own several examples of Bruce's work and its a benchmark for quality in resin casting.

So ditto to Coach, couldnt have said it better.


----------



## peak (Jan 24, 2009)

bobhch said:


> WOW! Look at all those Ramp TRUCKS!!!!!!!:woohoo:
> 
> bOB...sWEET...zILLA


I'll second that, those ramp trucks are crazy!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool Bruce!

If ya ever get near Shelton drop me a line.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Did Bad Dog do a Mustang concept car based on a Hot Wheels or Matchbox diecast? With a big window panel that stretches over the roof? I have one like that in orange, and it's VERY well done...


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Did Bad Dog do a Mustang concept car based on a Hot Wheels or Matchbox diecast? With a big window panel that stretches over the roof? I have one like that in orange, and it's VERY well done...


Hi Park,
yes thats one of his as well! I have compiled a bunch of pictures some years ago and put them in my photoalbum:

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/7471773

Its not up to date, he did some more like the ramp truck later on, but these were what he was starting with!

Michael


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I bought dozens of his bodies.... great stuff! I really liked his Little Red Wagons for AFX... paint them up in red metalfalke, slap some decals from Pattos and you had one cool slot car. He based it off JL die cast... which was cool, because you take the interior out of the die cast and slide it right into Bruce's version. I also liked to swap out his reson motor with thre JL chrome motor.

Glad to hear you're on the mend Bruce!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> Did Bad Dog do a Mustang concept car based on a Hot Wheels or Matchbox diecast? With a big window panel that stretches over the roof? I have one like that in orange, and it's VERY well done...


*The answer is yes . Bruce and his wife had i believe done one when they were Bad Dog and i'm positive we had one when we were together as Road Rage Resins. BTW Bruce if you read this i forgot you did register with the Road Rage handle back then LOL . Seems weird seeing it now but nostalgic all the same so that's pretty cool ! 

Dennis :wave:*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bruce Gavins thanks for everything...*



videojimmy said:


> I bought dozens of his bodies.... great stuff! I really liked his Little Red Wagons for AFX... paint them up in red metalfalke, slap some decals from Pattos and you had one cool slot car. He based it off JL die cast... which was cool, because you take the interior out of the die cast and slide it right into Bruce's version. I also liked to swap out his reson motor with thre JL chrome motor.
> 
> Glad to hear you're on the mend Bruce!


VJ,










I sent the Lime Green Bad Dog body to Wes already & doing the same thing you did on this Bad Dog Little Red Wagon. Wes is getting this one also because, he is a true Mopar Nut and doesn't have one. That is reason enough for me. I have a couple more of these to do up for myself someday.

Bob...Bruce you Rock...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Here's how mine came out


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Now thats one seriously good looker there VJ ! Very very cool and thanks for sharing .

Dennis :thumbsup:*


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang it that came out sweeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!! Nice-a nice-a!!! WOW!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Road Rage (Jul 14, 2006)

*Your input welcome*

Thought I'd throw this out there. I am working on new bodies for Traxs and the slot car line and wanted to get some input from you guys on what you guys want or have in mind within reason. Working on some muscle cars , some reproductions , CanAm cars, and some oldies but goodies. Different chassis , but which chassis should have more attention give to? So there you go give this old man something to do in his twilight years.

Bruce


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

videojimmy said:


> Here's how mine came out


That looks good VJ :thumbsup::thumbsup: Those wheels look great on that bad boy, like the chrome engine also. Mine doesn't have the tailgate.  ...RM


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Id like to give some input, Bruce. 

What Id like to see AFX-wise are the A/P vette, Datsun 510, Datsun baja truck, Ford Escort, and the newer style Matador stocker. AW has touched a lot of the other AFX stuff that everyone wants to see. What would be AWESOME is if you made some high quality re-pops of all the different types of AFX wheels. Especially if you made some guaged to fit tycos to replace those awful, detail-less blobs they have from the factory.

As to Tycos, Id say most of the stuff from the tycopro era is WAY under-represented. The VW bus, baja bronco, Iso Grifo, Mercedes C-111, and several others were really cool bodies with good handling qualities but got like 1 deco and that was it. 

Id like to see 'corrected' versions of the '70 Mustang and '40 Ford coupe, since most were afflicted with those horrible hogged out fenders to accomodate the command control chassis' steering mechanism. A coupe version of the '32 Ford roadster using the Vicky's spare tire-less fenders would be AWESOME. Stock bodylines otherwise, so we could hack out the hood and fenders as we wanted--I tend to like full fenders, top part of the hood present, but sides gone to expose the engine. 

Naturally, Id want a re-pop of Tyco's Jeep CJs. Theyre cleaner than the AFX version so theyre easier to customize and repaint and you can do a REAL simple re-work to the Matchbox '98 Wrangler's interior and rollbar and fit right to a lop-top tyco CJ. And you couldnt go wrong with some other favorites like the Chevy Stepside, Ultimate Police Car, and some good racing bodies like the A/p corvette roadster, 4-eye porsche carrera, and Chaparral 2G.

And PLEASE dont stop converting hotwheels and matchbox cars to fit slotcar chassis! Thats the basis of most of my resin casting projects, which I need to get back into.

PS--I live in Portland, which isnt too far from Long Beach. Id LOVE to be a contact and consultant for some work with you guys. I have the knowledge and casting experience to make some nice stuff, just not the access to the hardware and materials that you guys do.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

How about the AFX stockers with Tyco chassis mounts? Charger, Matador, Mercury, Thunderbird, Magnum. They'd fit short wheelbase HP7 and 440X2.

Also, some new sports car like the 911 GT3, Ferrari F430 and Aston Martin for AFX mount.

That'd do me good.

Thanks Bruce, nice to see you coming back for a bit of fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Doba, I like that idea about the stockers, but I say do them in BOTH afx and tyco versions. Or, just use the buddy clip to stick em on a tyco narrow 440.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, Bruce, since you asked... I work most of my magic from the T Jet chassis... I would really like to see any of the following:

1. a Buick Skylark GS 70-72 vintage
2. a mid 60's buick/pontiac/olds coupe/sedan/convertible
3. any mid to late 60's station wagons you can dream up
4. mid to late 60's vans
5. a Jaguar XKE coupe and/or convertible
I have plans on doing most of these, at some time or another, but if you do them, that's even easier!!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I saw the real little red wagon when I was a kid at us30 in merrillville in. I wish I would have taken pics


----------



## Road Rage (Jul 14, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> Did Bad Dog do a Mustang concept car based on a Hot Wheels or Matchbox diecast? With a big window panel that stretches over the roof? I have one like that in orange, and it's VERY well done...


Hello, just wanted to let you know this is back in production and now sold with clear glass and just mask the roof lines with your body color. Traxs is coming back out with the Bad Dog bodies. Oh and Dennis you shot a chill up my spine when I read that my Ex-wife please .No affiliation anymore !!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=260352535676


----------



## Road Rage (Jul 14, 2006)

I like the suggestions so far I must say we all must be on the same wave length because most of those t-jets are on my list along with others . I have been buying up some cars for masters lately . I use to borrow bodies in the past ,but... that cause bad feelings sometimes because we don't know what might happen to delay the return so I am going this the root of buying what I mold . All will happen in time and as I get good masters to mold .I think there, about 105 bodies on list now and most likely will hit 200. Who knows I love this part of it. And for those that live near by I just purchase and track for racing and who know's racing at the beach with the Hotel next door . Maybe we can sponsor something someday . 

Bruce


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

All good Bruce!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i would like to see some old ferrari bodies,like the 330 p4 to fit magna or xt bodies,a nice 250gto to fit mt/xt,a cheetah to fit mt/xt...


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I like Fords from the 60's. Falcons,65'sprint-57'Fairlane, and 60's T-birds.


----------

